# was cut out



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

i was just cut out by a guy that charges 25 dollars for a lot that I had been getting 125 for whats the rule's on what i can do to the guy???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot of things. But walk away and pick it up next year.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You can't do anything but feel sorry for him. What's the point of this thread?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I have an idea, undercut him and charge 15. He will be on here asking how the hell can this guy do it for 15 and make a profit. That will really get him good.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

mycirus;946932 said:


> I have an idea, undercut him and charge 15. He will be on here asking how the hell can this guy do it for 15 and make a profit. That will really get him good.


i'm taking grandviews advise..


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

all i can say is.......


wow


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just saw a sign in a guys front yard that said any driveway for 10 bucks.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Burn his plow?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats pretty said someone can do a lot for $100 cheaper.

I had a driveway lined up for this year for $275 & lost it to a guy that charges $160.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't understand how these people are making money.
I am curious how big was this lot? 
Hopefully this guy doesn't last


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

They're not. Gas, insurance, wear and tear on the truck, brakes, trans., tires, plow, maintenance, shop, shop expenses, portion of energy bill to office, office supplies, and pay taxes on what is left over. Do the math. This guy is into the negatives,.....believe ME.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Walk away. You will get it back after he sees he can't do it and is a no show. 
Turn arround and maybe charge a little more just for them going with that scab.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

niko3772;946880 said:


> i was just cut out by a guy that charges 25 dollars for a lot that I had been getting 125 for whats the rule's on what i can do to the guy???


where did you get this intell from did you talk to him? who said he was getting 25.00


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

swtiih;947620 said:


> I can't understand how these people are making money.
> I am curious how big was this lot?
> Hopefully this guy doesn't last


No insurance. No taxes. Steals gas from his day job. Got the truck and plow for free. "It's only beer money." "I lose money on every job but I make it up in volume."
Or maybe what Eshskis said.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

They will be calling you before winters over just keep your head up and wait for him to fall on his face.


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

KBTConst;951078 said:


> They will be calling you before winters over just keep your head up and wait for him to fall on his face.


He also probably plows the drifts for half price.


----------



## fletchxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

do nothing !!!!!!!. , move on i have a 21 driveway route one storm, 2 drop off for many different reasons. three more call, it all works out in the end a good customer base at the end of the year to build on, i have craigs list ad, and local news paper ad. $99.00 month. i bill 1" to 7" $35.00
7" to 14" $50.00
14" to 21" $70.00

21" to blizard storm a fair price $100.00 not one complaint so far 30 years plowing in Boston area north


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

fletchxxx;953457 said:


> do nothing !!!!!!!. , move on i have a 21 driveway route one storm, 2 drop off for many different reasons. three more call, it all works out in the end a good customer base at the end of the year to build on, i have craigs list ad, and local news paper ad. $99.00 month. i bill 1" to 7" $35.00
> 7" to 14" $50.00
> 14" to 21" $70.00
> 
> 21" to blizard storm a fair price $100.00 not one complaint so far 30 years plowing in Boston area north


if you don't mind, can you email me a craigslist ad you're using? I'd like to see how you 
have it worded. I'm in Warren,OH so you don't have to worry about competition. 
[email protected]


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

its happing all over it sucks. just sit back and laugh cause after hes done plowing that lot it prob just cost him $25 out of his pocket. just sit back and wait then buy his equimpent in a year when he needs money thats what i did to 1 company that did it to me he was charging way less than me and finally after 2 years all his stuff was for sale so i bought alot of it for half of what he was asking then told him thanks for screwing up the market


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

suzuki0702;947267 said:


> all i can say is.......
> 
> wow


I have seen alot of this stuff this year, people keep looking for quotes all winter now I think


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Lux Lawn;947301 said:


> Thats pretty said someone can do a lot for $100 cheaper.
> 
> I had a driveway lined up for this year for $275 & lost it to a guy that charges $160.


Well he thinks he can at least.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

If your information is correct........

I'm not sure I would want to keep plowing for the guy that hired the cheap guy.
How can he not understand this new guy is an idiot... unless he is one as well?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Hire the new guy to sub for you, heck you could give him a raise and still make a killing off of his work. Then he won't be out stealing accounts.


----------



## Cridder-HD (Dec 21, 2009)

Winterized;972328 said:


> If your information is correct........
> 
> I'm not sure I would want to keep plowing for the guy that hired the cheap guy.
> How can he not understand this new guy is an idiot... unless he is one as well?


Have you ever bought anytihing at Walmart? You know that the quality is going to sucks, but you buy it anyway.


----------

